

UK government staff caught snooping on citizen data - jdp23
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/london/uk-government-staff-caught-snooping-on-citizen-data/4716

======
daulex
So we pay them to spy on us. How surprising.

~~~
mjwalshe
Do you think this doesn't happen in private companies I know of a recent case
where some one went down for or a major 10+ years stretch for conspiracy at
British Telecom - passed address location to a hitman.

Google also has fired several people for this and in the US I bet a few people
get fired every year for looking up Obama's tax records etc

~~~
daulex
I never said it doesn't happen in private companies. It's just not extremely
pleasant to hear about our government doing it.

Sadly, it has happened before, is happening now and will happen in the future,
but this mustn't stop us from fighting them.

~~~
mjwalshe
well actually those people are not paid to spy on us its explicitly gross
misconduct in the civil service just as it is in any the company that deals
with peoples data.

its Tabloid Hacks and dodgy PI's that are paid to spy on us that are more
worrying for civil society

